# recupero dati

## rota

ok .siccome col lavoro che faccio ...mi tocca usare programmi winzozziani .. per recuperare i dati ...  e sono abbastanzza costosi .....

io mi sono sempre rifiutato di usarli ecc... pero alla fine sono costretto prima o poi a farne uso perche sotto linux sembra che non ci sia niente dell genere ..,,,,voi che dite   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  e vera sta cosa oppure sono io che non cercho bene   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

in poche  parole sto chiedendo questo ....

io lavoro in un negozzio ( piccola azzienda infromaticha ) 

dovve la gente viene a chiedermi di recuperargli i dati ... le cause dei dati possono essere molte .... ecc  a me servve sapere tutti i modi possibili per recuperare i dati ... sotto linux .....o meglio gentoo ... cosa offre ...  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## federico

 *rota wrote:*   

> possono essere molte .... ecc  a me servve sapere tutti i modi possibili per recuperare i dati ... sotto linux .....o meglio gentoo ... cosa offre ...  

 

Sinceramente non ho mai sentito parlare di sistemi di data recovery per vfat o ntfs in linux ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ero stato al cebit e ho tovato questa azienda http://www.data-recovery-software.com/index.htm che una volta sviluppava un software open source per il recupero di dati ntfs e fat ma ora mi pare che la ditta abbia chiuso tutto

----------

## rota

peccato.....sarebbe stato bello poter usare linux per recuperare i dati ecc....

pero mi avete detto che non puo recuperare i dati delle partizzioni vfat ecc ...

ma per quanto riguarda le altre   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> pero mi avete detto che non puo recuperare i dati delle partizzioni vfat ecc ...

 

Quello proposto da me recuperava vfat e ntfs

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *rota wrote:*   pero mi avete detto che non puo recuperare i dati delle partizzioni vfat ecc ... 
> 
> Quello proposto da me recuperava vfat e ntfs

 

[OT] Pero' fedeli non puoi cambiare il tuo avatar storico cosi' in questo modo eh  :Smile:  Ora non riconosco piu' i post !

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> peccato.....sarebbe stato bello poter usare linux per recuperare i dati ecc....

 

I dati sono sul disco, con linux puoi usare il comando "dd" per effettuare una copia esatta del disco... in modo da poterci giocare sapendo che si tratta di una copia.

Sulle applicazioni peró non so...

----------

## rota

ok senzza che apro un altro topic .....

per formattare invece un discho a basso liveollo   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> per formattare invece un discho a basso liveollo   

 

Penso che per farlo devi utilizzare i tool che mette a disposizine la casa madre del tuo hd.

----------

## rota

ok .... no importa..... sol unn altra cosa......

io o sempre il probblema nell partizzionare un discho....

mi spiego ...non sempre o la possibilita di sapere quanto e grande il discho riggido....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> mi spiego ...non sempre o la possibilita di sapere quanto e grande il discho riggido....

 

In che senso??

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> io o sempre il probblema nell partizzionare un discho....
> 
> mi spiego ...non sempre o la possibilita di sapere quanto e grande il discho 

 

Beh spesso basta guardare cosa dice il kernel al boot:

```
#dmesg | grep ^hd

...

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

```

altre volte prendi i numeri sull'etichetta del disco e ti attacchi a google...

----------

## rota

si squsate mi sono spiegato male ....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

allora io ogni volta che mi capita un discho ...fra le mani ... e vaddo ad partizzionarlo.....

o il problema .... che non sapendo sempre quanto spazzio o mi tocca fare con fdisch una sola partizzione e vedere quanto spazzio o ...... 

solo che anche facendo cosi non riesco ad capire quanto spazzio o ..per capiere quanto ne o devvo fare piu tentativi ...finche non azzecco quello giusto.....

pero essendo una persona ..del tutto fannulona....mi stanco dopo il primo tentativvo....

percio chieddo esiste un modo di scoprire qunanto spazzio o su un diuscho   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Lancia cfdisk che lo dice

 *cfdisk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>                                                       cfdisk 2.12
> 
> ...

 

----------

## rota

ok pero cfdisck  funzziona solo sul discho primario.... pero non mi da la possibilita di poter partizzionare o vedere il secondo discho ....mentre con fdish posso ....  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## rota

come non detto ...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  o provato ....e funzziona nache col secondo discho ...basta fare cosi ...cfdisk /dev/sda1

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No spetta sda e' il primary master se vuoi vedere un'altro disco sare sdX

----------

## codadilupo

 *rota wrote:*   

> come non detto ...    o provato ....e funzziona nache col secondo discho ...basta fare cosi ...cfdisk /dev/sda1
> 
>  

 

ehm... no  :Wink: 

fdisk /dev/hda ---> master

fdisk /dev/hdb ---> slave

etc..

fdisk /dev/sda 

fdisk /dev/sdb

etc...

Coda

----------

## rota

perche io montandolo in quell modo che o fatto   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *rota wrote:*   

> perche io montandolo in quell modo che o fatto   

 

il fatto é che fdisk non é un comando per montare le partizioni dell'hd, ma per gestirle  :Wink: 

sda1 é la prima partizione del primo disco scsi (o in emulazione... ).

Non puoi dare fdisk /dev/sda1, perché fdisk ti risponde "questo non é un disco, é una partizione", capito   :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## rota

gurada che lo so cosa e fdsich ... forse mi sono spiegato male ..grazzie per i sugerimenti ....  :Wink: 

ok mo rimane un ultimo dubbio.....le partizzioni swap ....il mio problema e che moti mi dicono che bisogna fare sto calcolo ..

ramx2 

poi mi dicono che se vaddo oltre i 128M non sfrutto bene la memoria swap .....

poi veddo molta gente che usano piu memorie swap

ma a che servve avere piu memorie swap se me ne basta una ????

e come faccio ad usarne piu di una e come sono sicuro che linux le usa bene ????

squsate se faccio tutte ste domande ..pero sti dubbi li o sempre avuti.....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> ok mo rimane un ultimo dubbio.....le partizzioni swap ....il mio problema e che moti mi dicono che bisogna fare sto calcolo ..
> 
> ramx2 

 

Fondamentalmente corretto. Ci sono un paio di topic in giro che parlano della swap con i vari dubbi annessi. Diciamo che se non devi fare cose strane e hai 512M di RAM puoi anche fare una swap di 256M e stare tranquillo... anche se visto il costo di un HD tanto vale continuare ad applicare la regoletta di moltiplicare per due. 

 *Quote:*   

> poi mi dicono che se vaddo oltre i 128M non sfrutto bene la memoria swap .....

 

Parzialmente vero con i kernel 2.4, con quelli nuovi credo che abbiano risolto anche quei problemi

 *Quote:*   

> poi veddo molta gente che usano piu memorie swap
> 
> ma a che servve avere piu memorie swap se me ne basta una ????

 

La cosa ha senso se le memorie sono su diversi dischi posizionati su diverse interfacce in modo che l'accesso a blocchi che stanno su dischi diversi possa essere più rapido. Altrimenti tanto vale avere tutto su un unica partizione.

 *Quote:*   

> e come faccio ad usarne piu di una e come sono sicuro che linux le usa bene ????
> 
> squsate se faccio tutte ste domande ..pero sti dubbi li o sempre avuti.....  

 

con il comando:

```
free
```

vedi anche quanta swap viene usata in quel momento

----------

## rota

ok grazzie ... pero voglio chiedere un'altra cosa sullo swap ...e possibile montarla e vedere il suo contenuto  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## sanchan

 *rota wrote:*   

> peccato.....sarebbe stato bello poter usare linux per recuperare i dati ecc....
> 
> pero mi avete detto che non puo recuperare i dati delle partizzioni vfat ecc ...
> 
> ma per quanto riguarda le altre   

 

Dai un'occhiata alla sezione app-forensics... autopsy potrebbe fare al caso tuo  :Smile: 

----------

## rota

squsa solo ora o letto ...ma non o piu la pallida ideea di dove devo andare a vedere .....  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> squsa solo ora o letto ...ma non o piu la pallida ideea di dove devo andare a vedere .....   

 

```
cd /usr/portage/app-forensics

emerge -s autopsy
```

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> squsa solo ora o letto ...ma non o piu la pallida ideea di dove devo andare a vedere .....   

 

Nella categoria di portage chiamata "app-forensics".

In altre parole:

```
ls /usr/portage/app-forensics/
```

/me non sa se usare la faccina arrabbiata   :Evil or Very Mad:  o quella da pianto disperato   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## rota

be oggii so piu rinbambito dell solito ...sara perche sto male ... co pure la febbre e domani me tocca usci con la ragazza....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *rota wrote:*   

> pero essendo una persona ..del tutto fannulona....mi stanco dopo il primo tentativvo....

 

forse è questo il problema!   :Laughing: 

DV

----------

## federico

 *rota wrote:*   

> ok pero cfdisck  funzziona solo sul discho primario.... pero non mi da la possibilita di poter partizzionare o vedere il secondo discho ....mentre con fdish posso ....    

 

Scusa ma giusto a titolo informativo sei italiano tu?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

http://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/desc.php

Cavoli questo autopsy potrebbe essere molto utile se facesse davvero quello che dice! E' proprio dalla descrizione la soluzione alla domanda principe di questo topic !

Ho voglia di provarlo ma non ho un disco andato a male  :Smile:  Ora provo a vedere che posso fare !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Scusa ma giusto a titolo informativo sei italiano tu?   

 

No non e' italiano

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Scusa ma giusto a titolo informativo sei italiano tu?    
> 
> No non e' italiano

 

E forse una volta glielo avevo gia' domandato, ma non mi ricordavo...

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Ho voglia di provarlo ma non ho un disco andato a male   Ora provo a vedere che posso fare !

 

Bè, veder di mandare a male un disco per aver l'occasione di testare un programma nn mi sembra una buona logica  :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   ...

A casa ho un hd probabilmente andato a male, ma purtroppo nn cconteneva dati rilevanti, indi nn mi sento stimolato a provare quel programma...

Bah, so che prima o poi mi tornerebbe utile, come so che in quell'occasione mi sfiggirà il nome di suddetto sw...

----------

## federico

La mia idea era di prendere la chiavetta, cancellarne il contenuto e provare a trovarlo ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> La mia idea era di prendere la chiavetta, cancellarne il contenuto e provare a trovarlo ancora 

 

Non so se la chiavetta funziona nello stesso modo visto che il tipo di supporto é totalmente diverso....

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   La mia idea era di prendere la chiavetta, cancellarne il contenuto e provare a trovarlo ancora  
> 
> Non so se la chiavetta funziona nello stesso modo visto che il tipo di supporto é totalmente diverso....

 

Coi programmi tipici dell' Altro Sistema Operativo si possono recuperare dati anche sulla chiave, il tipo di supporto e' diverso la il filesystem e' identico .

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Coi programmi tipici dell' Altro Sistema Operativo si possono recuperare dati anche sulla chiave, il tipo di supporto e' diverso la il filesystem e' identico .

 

si', probabilmente il problema é: questo programma legge tutte le periferiche ide, oppure gli puoi dire tu quale device analizzare ?

Coda

----------

## sanchan

 *rota wrote:*   

> squsa solo ora o letto ...ma non o piu la pallida ideea di dove devo andare a vedere .....   

 

emerge -s autopsy dovrebbe bastare

-- 

Sanchan

----------

## redview

per quanto riguarda il soggetto originale del post la prima soluzione che mi è venuta in mente è un livecd tipo knoppix o slax.

in questo modo nonostante l'os sia perso generalmente puoi recuperare i dati (se intatti) su disco rigido.

ciaociao   :Wink: 

----------

